# Healthy Start Vitamins & Pregnacare Plus with Omega 3?



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Emily-Caitlin,

I've just had my booking in appointment and was given healthy start vitamins. The midwife said these were iron tablets but when I got home and looked at the bottle it says it contains Vitamin D, C and Folic acid. 

I advised the midwife that I was taking pregnacare plus with omega 3 and the midwife said thats fine to take to the healthy start vitamins after my folic acid.

The thing i'm confused about is that the pregnacare one's i'm taking include the following:

Vitamin D, E, K, CM, Thiamin (Vitamin B1), Riboflavin (Vitamin B2), Niacin (Vitamin B3), Vitamin B6, Folic Acid (400), Vitamin B12, Biotin, Pantothenic Acid, Magnesium, Iron, Zinc, Copper, Selenium, Iodine and NaturL mixed carotenoids.

So they already included folic acid, vitamin c and d. Should I be taking both? It doesn't say Iron on the healthy start bottle the midwife gave me so i'm confused as I don't want to be taking too much folic acid as i'm not sure if this is bad or good?

Thank you xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It wouldn't do any harm, but you may as well save one pack until you've finished the other, as you won't need both, 

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. The midwife asked me if I was taking iron, should I be? xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi 

It's not absolutely necessary at the moment, but the higher level you can keep your iron, the better in preparation for delivery. Make sure you eat an iron rich diet, plenty of green veg, red meat, etc, and if your bloods come back with a low level, they will give you some iron tablets to take,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Ok thanks for your help xx


----------

